# Do I need a Les Paul?



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I've always loved the look. I pick them up every time I'm at L&M but they never feel right to me. I think it's the weight and the short scale. I'm willing to dive in with a less expensive Epiphone version but just not sure if it will grow on me. I currently have 4 Strats, 3 S Series Ibanez's and a Duesenberg. I'll trade or sell a guitar to make room.

Has anyone been a "Strat" style 25.5" scale person and yet loved the Les Paul too?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My first electric guitar was a Les Paul copy, so maybe I got used to it early, but really I adapt/modify my playing for whatever instrument I’m playing.

I like the fact that a a Tele or Strat obliges me to play in a slightly different way than a Les Paul or a PRS.

Any adjustments I make are mostly subconscious.

When you jump from say guitar to keys or mandolin you have to make similar mental gear shifts.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2018)

Rent one for a month?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Rent one for a month?


Not a bad idea but used Epiphone's are so cheap that's it's not a big deal to buy one and then sell it for the same price should I not like it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah good idea for sure, but for me, grabbing a Les Paul or a Strat is most often connected to a song.

Certain songs, whether they’re covers or originals, seem to call for one or the other.

They’re always going to sound different but that’s as it should be.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Yes you need one. Try to find an lpj, you can find them for around the same price as an epiphone.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> Yes you need one. Try to find an lpj, you can find them for around the same price as an epiphone.


Been looking at a local Epiphone Les Paul Standard Pro. Is that better/worse than an LPJ? I know very little about Gibsons.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> Been looking at a local Epiphone Les Paul Standard Pro. Is that better/worse than an LPJ? I know very little about Gibsons.


I personally like the lpjs better. They are basically a lp studio, but have a maple neck. 
I have one that I swapped out the pcb, change the pickups and I use as much as my standard.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

An LPJ is usually a single P90 at the bridge and kinda different than a regular LP. You would need to try one. I like the LPJ better.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Hmm, I prefer the HBs over the P90s. I have one guitar with P90s and that's enough for me.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I don't need one. But I do need a 335 to cover that tonal range.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

This is one I was looking at: Epiphone Les Paul Standard PRO w/ Bugera amp | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji

Thoughts?


cboutilier said:


> I don't need one. But I do need a 335 to cover that tonal range.


That's a pricey investment!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Wardo said:


> An LPJ is usually a single P90 at the bridge and kinda different than a regular LP. You would need to try one. I like the LPJ better.


Not a Les Paul Junior, a LPJ-


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Wardo said:


> An LPJ is usually a single P90 at the bridge and kinda different than a regular LP. You would need to try one. I like the LPJ better.


Not it's not.
Not a lp jr, an lpj.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> I've always loved the look. I pick them up every time I'm at L&M but they never feel right to me. I think it's the weight and the short scale. I'm willing to dive in with a less expensive Epiphone version but just not sure if it will grow on me. I currently have 4 Strats, 3 S Series Ibanez's and a Duesenberg. I'll trade or sell a guitar to make room.
> 
> Has anyone been a "Strat" style 25.5" scale person and yet loved the Les Paul too?


If you like sitting while playing ,.......a LesPaul is not for you !...........very uncomfortable!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Well that’s the LPJ and LPJr thing straightened out.

My preference is for the LPJr. Every time I try a LP of some kind I pass on them.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Food for thought!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Has anyone been a "Strat" style 25.5" scale person and yet loved the Les Paul too?


Yes. I also really like SGs & have always thought of them as being the Gibson that’s closest to a Strat due to the lighter weight & high fret access.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Roryfan said:


> Yes. I also really like SGs & have always thought of them as being the Gibson that’s closest to a Strat due to the lighter weight & high fret access.


I had a Gibson SG with dual P90's. Didn't like it. Sold it.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Anyone have thoughts on this package?

Epiphone Les Paul Standard PRO w/ Bugera amp | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Prs singlecut might cure what ails ya, but they arent the same. Perhaps... better... but Im biased.

But yes, you need a mahogany singlecut.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2018)

1SweetRide said:


> Anyone have thoughts on this package?
> 
> Epiphone Les Paul Standard PRO w/ Bugera amp | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


Actually, that's a pretty good price with the Bugera amp and extras as well.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Actually, that's a pretty good price with the Bugera amp and extras as well.


I'm going to go look at it after work.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Do you need a Les Paul? Of course you do. Nothing else fills that gap.

In my world, the question is "do I need anything besides a Les Paul". That answer has also inevitably been "yes". But the LP's are still #1.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Good luck with the Epi. I can't give a reasonably unbiased opinion as I started my playing with a Gibson LP. I'd suggest going for the real deal Gibby. The Epi's aren't quite the same. Try a number of them out though. Seems to be a must for those style of guitar. They can be really hit or miss at times. Just like any other guitar.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Another option would be to get a LTD EC model. Unless you get the 401, or the EC1000 traditional, they are all thinner body with a tummy cutout. I have an EC256 and like it a fair bit.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Rollin Hand said:


> Another option would be to get a LTD EC model. Unless you get the 401, or the EC1000 traditional, they are all thinner body with a tummy cutout. I have an EC256 and like it a fair bit.


And that point, you arent playing an LP but a singlecut.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Good advice from all. If things are OK when I look at the item tonight, I'm going to dip my little toe into the Gibson waters via that cheap Epiphone and cute little tube amp.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

I love the LPJ. No messing about, just the wood and good pickups. I'll be on the hunt for one soon (somewhere to live long term is apparently more important).


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'd suggest seeing how solid those control knobs are on the Epi when you test it. I gave a little pull up on the Tone of one I tried (friends brand new Epi LP Custom Pro) and it came right off. Never went back on right after neither. That might have been a 1 off issue though as Epi are usually pretty solid for that price point. Chek the knob against an original 79 LP knob and the difference in quality was very apparent. Just a minor detail of course.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> I'd suggest seeing how solid those control knobs are on the Epi when you test it. I gave a little pull up on the Tone of one I tried (friends brand new Epi LP Custom Pro) and it came right off. Never went back on right after neither. That might have been a 1 off issue though as Epi are usually pretty solid for that price point. Chek the knob against an original 79 LP knob and the difference in quality was very apparent. Just a minor detail of course.


They'd better pull up, they're all coil-splitting on this model


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes, you need a Les Paul.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Too bad you're not a lefty: https://www.amazon.ca/Epiphone-Stan...ocphy=9001178&hvtargid=pla-449382225814&psc=1
I think that package price is ok, but nothing crazy. Those amps are fairly cheap, I'd try to get the package for less than asking.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jb welder said:


> Too bad you're not a lefty: https://www.amazon.ca/Epiphone-Stan...ocphy=9001178&hvtargid=pla-449382225814&psc=1
> I think that package price is ok, but nothing crazy. Those amps are fairly cheap, I'd try to get the package for less than asking.


That pretty incredible. Still glad I’m not a lefty though.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just don’t get the appeal of P90s.

I’ve even tried old LP customs with them (the real deal) and was pretty underwhelmed.

But different strokes I suppose.

Here another impression. Les Pauls almost play themselves. With a Strat or Tele you sort of have to reach in and pull the notes out.

Again, that’s not to say or imply that one is better than the other


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I just don’t get the appeal of P90s.
> 
> I’ve even tried old LP customs with them (the real deal) and was pretty underwhelmed.
> 
> ...


Me neither but I don't mind the Duesenberg version in the neck position. That's really the only P90 I need in my collection.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

1SweetRide said:


> This is one I was looking at: Epiphone Les Paul Standard PRO w/ Bugera amp | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


I play a lightly modded Epiphone Dot, and it is a tone machine. A 335 is one of two guitars I couldn't live without.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd just caution that, as nice as they can be, if you use an Epiphone LP to base your perception of a Gibson LP you may not get the proper impression. Kinda like driving a Carmen Ghia to get a feel for a Carrera.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

1SweetRide said:


> They'd better pull up, they're all coil-splitting on this model


As long as they don't pull off when you pull up your good. I was really unpleasantly surprised at that 1 little issue on an otherwise nice guitar.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Milkman said:


> ...With a Strat or Tele you sort of have to reach in and pull the notes out.


Reminds me of a quote that I read from Johnny Winter long before there was the internets.

He said with Fender guitars he always felt that he was putting more into them than he was getting out of them.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

1SweetRide said:


> Has anyone been a "Strat" style 25.5" scale person and yet loved the Les Paul too?


Strat player for many many years. Recieved LP Studio 9 months ago and I have no issues going back and forth. The LP neck is much thicker than the soft V on the Strat, and quite frankly, I like it that way. They are different and that’s the point. Love them both.

And a pic cause everyone loves pics,


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i've always enjoyed strats as well as short scale guitars like the lp. there may be lots of overlap, but they each have abilities the other does not, or at least to the same degree. 

if you saw a buddy's 10 yr old vette, and you decided it might be cool to have one too, you wouldn't buy a camaro ss to see if you liked vettes. if you think you might like to try a les paul for a while, buy the one you really want. if you decide, after a time that it's not for you, sell it. the difference between what you paid and what you get for it can be thought of as "this is what it cost to have a les paul for x amount of time." a year after you bought it, you'll likely see enough return to make it reasonable. especially if you bought used. that way, you can truly answer the question of if you will like them or not. don't get me wrong. epi makes some pretty cool guitars, and i'm not knocking them at all. ive owned lots of them. however, there are some differences between them. the significance of those differences are largely subjective. but getting the "real deal" (for lack of a better term) eliminates the possibility of 2nd guessing yourself in the future. 
jmo of course. others may disagree


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i've always enjoyed strats as well as short scale guitars like the lp. there may be lots of overlap, but they each have abilities the other does not, or at least to the same degree.
> 
> if you saw a buddy's 10 yr old vette, and you decided it might be cool to have one too, you wouldn't buy a camaro ss to see if you liked vettes. if you think you might like to try a les paul for a while, buy the one you really want. if you decide, after a time that it's not for you, sell it. the difference between what you paid and what you get for it can be thought of as "this is what it cost to have a les paul for x amount of time." a year after you bought it, you'll likely see enough return to make it reasonable. especially if you bought used. that way, you can truly answer the question of if you will like them or not. don't get me wrong. epi makes some pretty cool guitars, and i'm not knocking them at all. ive owned lots of them. however, there are some differences between them. the significance of those differences are largely subjective. but getting the "real deal" (for lack of a better term) eliminates the possibility of 2nd guessing yourself in the future.
> jmo of course. others may disagree


Makes sense. It would be a shame to judge all Les Pauls based on an entry level or even slightly higher level but non-Gibson version.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

nope, you don't need one...unless it works for you.....I try to dissuade people from having "every guitar know to man" and just have ones that resonate with YOU


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> As long as they don't pull off when you pull up your good. I was really unpleasantly surprised at that 1 little issue on an otherwise nice guitar.


Nope, all good. Sorta. Will explain later.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> I'd just caution that, as nice as they can be, if you use an Epiphone LP to base your perception of a Gibson LP you may not get the proper impression. Kinda like driving a Carmen Ghia to get a feel for a Carrera.


I've played a Les Paul Custom Shop. Didn't feel the value for money there. But that might have been my mindset at the time.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Wardo said:


> Reminds me of a quote that I read from Johnny Winter long before there was the internets.
> 
> He said with Fender guitars he always felt that he was putting more into them than he was getting out of them.


Are you sure he wasn't talking about his wife?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

StratCat said:


> Strat player for many many years. Recieved LP Studio 9 months ago and I have no issues going back and forth. The LP neck is much thicker than the soft V on the Strat, and quite frankly, I like it that way. They are different and that’s the point. Love them both.
> 
> And a pic cause everyone loves pics,


Whoa! Nice pair. I can say that safely here.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Ok, update. Went to check out the guitar and amp. The amp I didn't like at all. Very tinny and flat sounding. Even with things turned up. Made the guitar sound awful. The guitar....with that amp, the tone knob for the neck p/u didn't make a lick of difference. There was also an intermittent connection through the jack which I felt was the cable (it wasn't). But, the guitar felt really nice in the hand. Comfortable, easy to play, no dead spots. Even has the famous Les Paul ping when tuning.

We arrived at a mutually beneficial price, sans amp and away I went. Got home expecting to have to order a tone pot. However, with my amps, it worked fine. Hopefully it's not an intermittent problem. Speaking of which, I had the same output jack issue with my gear. Took the jack off (I see you grinning you 12 yr old you), wiped down the connector and pressed it in a bit. Voila. Works great now. Since pics are needed, here they are. Not my favourite colour but it's allright. Sounds really good but can't really test it until the wife goes shopping or something.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you're getting a "ping" while tuning (they're famous for that?) just gotta make sure that nut slot is well lubricated.

I see you grinning!


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Mine doesn't ping while tuning!!

Try lube or possibly fix/replace but.


Nice axe though!!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

beautiful guitar! play it loud


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Les Pauls almost play themselves. With a Strat or Tele you sort of have to reach in and pull the notes out.
> 
> Again, that’s not to say or imply that one is better than the other


I'm with you. Jeff Beck used to say the same when he was playing the Oxblood. You do have to kind of fight Strats to get the rewards. Les Paul’s are way more smooth to play. P90s you have to drive harder to get the grit but boy do you get some then!

You definitely need all of them. In many flavors each. ;-)


Pierre
Guitares Torvisse


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

ssdeluxe said:


> nope, you don't need one...unless it works for you.....I try to dissuade people from having "every guitar know to man" and just have ones that resonate with YOU


Then I'd only have a great Les Paul. I'm welded to those, they've become part of me after all those years. Comfortable old shoes to me.


Pierre
Guitares Torvisse


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I have had a number of Les Pauls over the years.
I no longer have any at all.
Not even the Epiphone.
I sold it last spring.
I cannot bond with the Les Paul.
And trust me, I have tried for decades.
Last year I finally gave in and realized they just aren't for me.
It doesn't feel right to me, it doesn't play right to me and it doesn't sound right to me.
From a musical viewpoint the Les Paul does absolutely nothing for me.
However, it does look right to me.
There is not a sexier looking guitar, IMO.

So, do you NEED one?
Absolutely not.
I am living proof that they are not necessary.
The question is whether you want one, whether it works for you, whether you can justify the unrealistic money it takes to acquire one.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

I’ve owned lots of Les Pauls, from Epiphones to Custom Shop R8’s and R7’s. Love the look, love the sound, but hate playing them. It’s always a struggle for me. I’d take a good Strat-style body any day over an LP. Strats just seem like they were designed with the human body in mind, but LP’s were not. I’m pretty sure I’ll never own another.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Delores Streisand said:


> I’ve owned lots of Les Pauls, from Epiphones to Custom Shop R8’s and R7’s. Love the look, love the sound, but hate playing them. It’s always a struggle for me. I’d take a good Strat-style body any day over an LP. Strats just seem like they were designed with the human body in mind, but LP’s were not. I’m pretty sure I’ll never own another.


Yes, the Strat body is MUCH more ergonomic, but when it comes to playability Les Pauls seem a lot easier to play.

For me there's always room for both (and a few others to boot).


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Yes, the Strat body is MUCH more ergonomic, but when it comes to playability Les Pauls seem a lot easier to play.


Not for me. Hate the feel of the body, hate the feel of the neck, hate the way they hang on a strap, hate the scale length, hate the way the neck joins the body. It all combines for an unpleasant experience. I find them a struggle to play. All the best players I’ve ever had have been Strat styles (not necessarily Fenders, but that general style). Obviously some feel differently.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nobody really needs a Les Paul or a Strat or any other guitar--but they are nice to have.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

zontar said:


> Nobody really needs a Les Paul or a Strat or any other guitar--but they are nice to have.


Thanks Pookie

Ooops, sorry, so used to that answer from the Missus.

No, I really NEEDED that R7 VOS, LOL.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Delores Streisand said:


> Not for me. Hate the feel of the body, hate the feel of the neck, hate the way they hang on a strap, hate the scale length, hate the way the neck joins the body. It all combines for an unpleasant experience. I find them a struggle to play. All the best players I’ve ever had have been Strat styles (not necessarily Fenders, but that general style). Obviously some feel differently.


Ok fair enough. It will always come down to personal likes and dislikes.

You can get it done either way.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I never took much notice of Firebirds until I got one back in about March of this year. Wish I’d done it 40 years ago because this turned out to be a really good guitar for me. Comfort, tone, sustain, easy to play, very versatile and it’s a solid riffing platform.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2018)

Same here.
I came across a used one at L&M two years ago for $950 that I passed up.
I have my fix now. Traded a Tele for a '16 this past summer.


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

Someone should define "need". ;-)


Pierre
Guitares Torvisse


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

BMW-KTM said:


> I have had a number of Les Pauls over the years.
> I no longer have any at all.
> Not even the Epiphone.
> I sold it last spring.
> ...


$400.00, not too unreasonable to gain entry into the Les Paul world. Feels comfortable standing or sitting. Darker sounding pickups but it gives me the sound I was missing when playing things like AC/DC.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Throwing in my few cents without reading previous pages ... ‘need’ and ‘must have’ are synonymous to me 
I really don’t see any difference in playing a guitar with 3/4” longer or shorter scale. I use lighter gauge strings on a Strat, regular gauge on a LP and the biggest difference for me is in a fretboard (maple and more of a radius are preferred), not scale length.
Back in Poland in the 70’s I was dreaming of a LP. Greyscale pictures of Paul Kossoff and Peter Green were so cool. Then came Ritchie Blackmore and Rory Gallagher and I was hooked on Strats.
So it goes.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Delores Streisand said:


> hate the way the neck joins the body.


this is my one complaint with them. however, they cured that with the new neck heel, do i will someday own one of those



YaReMi said:


> Greyscale pictures of Paul Kossoff and Peter Green were so cool. Then came Ritchie Blackmore and Rory Gallagher and I was hooked on Strats.
> So it goes.


hell yeah!


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

Edit:

I’ve owned a really cheap LP copy back in the 80’s then a Gibson Studio LP (in green) and an Epi LP more recently, as well as a Gibson ES339 right now, and have played lots of Gibson LPs of friends and in stores; but am regretting letting go of my Gibson 60’s tribute humbucker with the slim 60’s taper neck. By far the most comfortable neck for this Strat kinda guy. 

That is a very affordable Les Paul, not much more than a decent Epi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

1SweetRide said:


> $400.00, not too unreasonable to gain entry into the Les Paul world. Feels comfortable standing or sitting. Darker sounding pickups but it gives me the sound I was missing when playing things like AC/DC.


Like I said above. I kept my Epiphone longer than the others but eventually sold it as well. I kept it longer for exactly that reason, not as much money tied up. They're just not my thing. It took me a lot of years to admit that because I wanted to like them but they just don't have what I need. I also didn't bond with the PRS I bought either. For different reasons though.


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

No you don't " need" one.
Want however is another kettle of fish all together. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

BMW-KTM said:


> Like I said above. I kept my Epiphone longer than the others but eventually sold it as well. I kept it longer for exactly that reason, not as much money tied up. They're just not my thing. It took me a lot of years to admit that because I wanted to like them but they just don't have what I need. I also didn't bond with the PRS I bought either. For different reasons though.


I had a really nice PRS CE24 that I didn't bond with either. I have the less pricey S2 Vela (the reclaimed Brazilian wood one) and I love it. This Epi LP feels really nice to play and I'm very happy with it. It weighs 10 pounds though.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wants v needs:

No one needs a Les Paul
No one needs a guitar.
No one needs to play music.
No one needs to listen to music.
No one needs joy in their life.


But I think we all want all of these. Well, at least 2 through 5, 1 is really just personal taste. As always, play whatcha love and love whatcha play.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

But if you WANT to play a Les Paul you NEED a les Paul. Bam! you need one.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

RBlakeney said:


> But if you WANT to play a Les Paul you NEED a les Paul. Bam! you need one.


Hes not wrong.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> Wants v needs:
> 
> No one needs a Les Paul
> No one needs a guitar.
> ...


i dunno man, i think we do need music. it's been proven that scale intervals are instinct that humans are born with. say do re mi to a baby, and they can give you the next interval. one of the oldest of all human artifacts ever found, is a flute.
i think we also need joy in our lives. those fleeting moments are the reason we don't kill ourselves. if you made someone truly believe they would never have another moment of joy in their life, they would have zero reason to continue.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

For whatever reason, my students past and present often ask the question, "Do I need a Les Paul?" ...or Stratocaster, Telecaster, dreadnought, bass, etc.

Ignoring the whole need versus want discussion, I usually reply that it makes sense to me to acquire what one doesn't already have covered. Ie, in broad terms, if you've already got a two humbucker guitar, get a single coil equipped guitar. If you don't like your two humbucker guitar, shop around for variants, there are a million different models that fill the same broad sonic area as a Les Paul. For my money if I just had to have a Gibson (and I've never got along with LPs) I'd be all about a 339...everything about a 339 is better to me. But I'm not stuck on Gibson so I'd give more than serious consideration to Godin, PRS, and Collings, even Ibanez, all of which make killer guitars that do the job just as well. Besides, I'm not one to play my hero's guitars much, especially the LP slingers. It's not that I dislike the tone in any way, it's the guitar itself.

Disclaimer...I cover the two humbucker spectrum with a Tele Thinline and a Godin LG. (Had a Summit but it wasn't any better then the LG, and I didn't play the Gretsch enough to warrant keeping it.) I don't like fussing with 2 volumes and 2 tones.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


Mooh said:


> I'd be all about a 339...everything about a 339 is better to me.


Nice to read this comment. 
I'm certainly enjoying both of my Epi 339's


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> i dunno man, i think we do need music. it's been proven that scale intervals are instinct that humans are born with. say do re mi to a baby, and they can give you the next interval. one of the oldest of all human artifacts ever found, is a flute.
> i think we also need joy in our lives. those fleeting moments are the reason we don't kill ourselves. if you made someone truly believe they would never have another moment of joy in their life, they would have zero reason to continue.


While this is true to some extent, strictly speaking, music and joy are not requirements for survival. Air, water, shelter/warmth? You will expire without those. Music and joy? Not so much. You may want to die, but lack of these won't kill you. 

The concentration camps probably proved that as much as anything. No one there died from lack of music or hope. The people that weren't murdered in gas chambers died from starvation and cold.

Another point - if we never had music in our lives, would we miss it? It is obviously natural to us to have rhythm and melody, but if we go back a few thousand years, what we did with them was very fundamental compared to where we are at now. I think our perceived 'need' for music is greater now than it was in previous generations. Think about it, 200 years ago, unless you were very wealthy, about the only place you experienced music was in church. And it was all live. Many people got by with little to no music in their lives.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You think people didnt sing to themselves?


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

I just sold my Les Paul last night. No more humbuckers! I love when other people play them, but every time I have a humbucker guitar, it just collects dust. Now, my quest for a P90 guitar begins!


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Buy an Epiphone you like used and see how you like it. Guitar Center here in the USA has a used gear site and there are always hundreds of used Epiphone LP's available. I like the Traditional Pro, the first issue; great sounding ProBuckers, chunky neck, push/pull coil taps, satin finish on the neck and back. Very nice guitars, and you can score one for under $300 USD if you're lucky. I'm sure they're available in Canada too.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> I just sold my Les Paul last night. No more humbuckers! I love when other people play them, but every time I have a humbucker guitar, it just collects dust. Now, my quest for a P90 guitar begins!


I love humbuckers. All my Strats except one has them. I read somewhere recently that there’s a new humbucker pickup that combines a P90 and a single coil. They can be split.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Budda said:


> You think people didnt sing to themselves?


Sure, but what did they sing? 

North American natives had a culture of singing/chanting, passed on from one generation to the next. But that was it, and it was very unique from tribe to tribe. I don't know how much of that was 'performance art', part of a get together or celebration, compared to how much that was 'singing to yourself while you work', though. The middle ages in Europe would have been primarily traveling minstrels, singing the news from village to village. Gypsies had a music tradition as well that would have been heard by different audiences as they traveled. But was this repeated by locals once they were gone? I don't know. 

With the proliferation of music now, from walkman players to muzac in elevators to background in marketing, I think we tend to take music for granted. It hasn't always been that way. More people listen to Chopin and Bach now than when it was contemporary. Only the very rich got to hear it then. Now you can have everything they've ever written, performed by 10 different orchestras, on your iPod or phone.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Sure, but what did they sing?


My point is simply that there was still music being made, on some level.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Back to my Les Paul, does it need a pickguard or is it nicer without one?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Budda said:


> My point is simply that there was still music being made, on some level.


And I agree. Historians would probably find language, rhyming and (perhaps) music developed in lock-step. Rhythm is as basic as walking. But it was very rudimentary by today's standards. And also very peripheral to their daily lives. Certainly not 'survival level' stuff like it would appear to be for the last few generations.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> I love humbuckers. All my Strats except one has them. I read somewhere recently that there’s a new humbucker pickup that combines a P90 and a single coil. They can be split.


Perhaps the Seymour Duncan P-Rail. I dig them but have yet to buy a pair.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Mooh said:


> Perhaps the Seymour Duncan P-Rail. I dig them but have yet to buy a pair.


That’s the one!


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Budda said:


> My point is simply that there was still music being made, on some level.


Absolutely. Music is part of life on Earth. Even in nature. You can hear rhythms in water falls, rain etc. You can hear melody from songbirds a wolf howling, the wind whistles etc. What we have these days is a saturation of man-made music with most people not experiencing nature's music to any appreciable agree. IMO.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

1SweetRide said:


> Back to my Les Paul, does it need a pickguard or is it nicer without one?


I like bursts without pickguards.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> Back to my Les Paul, does it need a pickguard or is it nicer without one?


just say no to pickguards


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Pickguard is purely aesthetic to a degree. If you like them, use one. If not, don't. I took my LP guard off for about 6 months after I'd played it for 25 years with the guard. Had to put it back on because it just didn't have the same vibe for mee without as with. DO what you want, not what everyone else does or doesn't so. You're the one playing it.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Rozz said:


> I like bursts without pickguards.


The seller called it Cherry Burst but it's the Bourbon Burst.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

My Les Paul lesson is it’s cheaper in the long run to just buy a “real one”. I went through 4-5 copies before I finally bit the bullet. Hard to be satisfied with a copy until you’ve owned a real one and can tell for yourself whether it’s worth the extra cash.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

1SweetRide said:


> The seller called it Cherry Burst but it's the Bourbon Burst.


Edit: Actually it looks kind of like a tobaccco burst. Nice looking axe either way.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> My Les Paul lesson is it’s cheaper in the long run to just buy a “real one”. I went through 4-5 copies before I finally bit the bullet. Hard to be satisfied with a copy until you’ve owned a real one and can tell for yourself whether it’s worth the extra cash.


I’ve found the same thing with Martin standard series. Buy once and it’s done.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

BSTheTech said:


> My Les Paul lesson is it’s cheaper in the long run to just buy a “real one”. I went through 4-5 copies before I finally bit the bullet. Hard to be satisfied with a copy until you’ve owned a real one and can tell for yourself whether it’s worth the extra cash.


I agree. If you buy a real one right off the bat your not always going to be thinking you want a real one. Trust me, you will. If I were you I would go to L&M and rent one for a month or two. Its going to cost you between 50 to 200 bucks a month depending on what model you want. That will give you enough time to decide if you really like them or not. Play a few in the store before hand first and then take the one you like home. The worst that could happen is your out a couple hundred bucks. Your going to lose that or more if you try to sell a copy anyways if you decide you don't like it.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> Back to my Les Paul, does it need a pickguard or is it nicer without one?


Depends on your right hand style. I sometimes like to grab the high strings with my pinky finger and mute them. A pickguard makes that difficult.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Rozz said:


> Edit: Actually it looks kind of like a tobaccco burst. Nice looking axe either way.


Thanks! Did a bunch of research. It’s Bourbon Burst. Even Epiphone customer service confirmed it.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

cdntac said:


> Depends on your right hand style. I sometimes like to grab the high strings with my pinky finger and mute them. A pickguard makes that difficult.


I decided that I don’t want to drill any holes. If I go with a pickguard, I’ll stick it on with double sided tape. If that won’t ruin the finish.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BSTheTech said:


> My Les Paul lesson is it’s cheaper in the long run to just buy a “real one”. I went through 4-5 copies before I finally bit the bullet. Hard to be satisfied with a copy until you’ve owned a real one and can tell for yourself whether it’s worth the extra cash.


Of the 50-60 different ones that Gibson offers plus the Epiphones, which one is the "real" one? 

This one? Gibson Custom 1958 Les Paul Standard Brazilian Dream – Slash Signed

or this one? Gibson Les Paul Special Limited Edition Electric Guitar


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> Of the 50-60 different ones that Gibson offers plus the Epiphones, which one is the "real" one?
> 
> This one? Gibson Custom 1958 Les Paul Standard Brazilian Dream – Slash Signed
> 
> or this one? Gibson Les Paul Special Limited Edition Electric Guitar


Standards and up.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> ... If I go with a pickguard, I’ll stick it on with double sided tape. If that won’t ruin the finish.


It might mark the finish particularly if it’s nitro.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BSTheTech said:


> Standards and up.


So it's real "ones" rather than real "one"?

I'm just yanking your chain a bit. To me the real one is the one that plays the best for my budget regardless of the name on the headstock.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> just say no to pickguards


With a Les Paul, or Les Paul style guitar, my general rule of thumb would be--if the finish is natural or sunburst or anything where you can see some woodgrain--no pickguard.
Solid colour?
Pick guard--but I might be picky on the colour.

Of course I would be open to exceptions as well.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

> To me the real one is the one that plays the best for my budget regardless of the name on the headstock.


If it doesn’t say “Gibson” on the headstock, it’s not a real Les Paul. It might be a Les Paul style. But it’s not a Les Paul.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

BSTheTech said:


> My Les Paul lesson is it’s cheaper in the long run to just buy a “real one”. I went through 4-5 copies before I finally bit the bullet. Hard to be satisfied with a copy until you’ve owned a real one and can tell for yourself whether it’s worth the extra cash.


I agree totally with this. 

While every LP isn't for every guitar player/LP fan, once you find the one, there is no more asking 'what if' or 'can it get any better than this?' IME, no it can't. I've played dozens and dozens and know the two I have are keepers. I've played a few Custom Shop LP's, some Heritage and PRS single cuts, etc, in the last decade (out of curiosity) that I maybe liked just as well, but not better, so I'm really done with looking. 

I have a good Japanese thin-line guitar that, with mods, became a very playable, good sounding guitar. The same thing though, I always was looking for a 335, partially because the copy I have is actually a smaller bodied thin-line and I wanted a full size one. I played friends' Vantages, Epis and similar guitars (like a German-made Hofner Veri-thin) but they didn't totally nail it for me. Once I found the Gibson 335 that suited me, I bought it. No more wondering 'what if' any more. Probably saved me money and grief in the long run.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

BSTheTech said:


> Standards and up.


A case could easily be made that Trad would be the foundation. Or maybe a Classic... and then someone would say Studio.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Wardo said:


> It might mark the finish particularly if it’s nitro.


Pretty sure the Epi's are poly. Doesn't feel or look like nitro. But, yeah, a bit worried.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

zontar said:


> With a Les Paul, or Les Paul style guitar, my general rule of thumb would be--if the finish is natural or sunburst or anything where you can see some woodgrain--no pickguard.
> Solid colour?
> Pick guard--but I might be picky on the colour.
> 
> Of course I would be open to exceptions as well.


I've kinda come to the same conclusion.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> I agree totally with this.
> 
> While every LP isn't for every guitar player/LP fan, once you find the one, there is no more asking 'what if' or 'can it get any better than this?' IME, no it can't. I've played dozens and dozens and know the two I have are keepers. I've played a few Custom Shop LP's, some Heritage and PRS single cuts, etc, in the last decade (out of curiosity) that I maybe liked just as well, but not better, so I'm really done with looking.
> 
> I have a good Japanese thin-line guitar that, with mods, became a very playable, good sounding guitar. The same thing though, I always was looking for a 335, partially because the copy I have is actually a smaller bodied thin-line and I wanted a full size one. I played friends' Vantages, Epis and similar guitars (like a German-made Hofner Veri-thin) but they didn't totally nail it for me. Once I found the Gibson 335 that suited me, I bought it. No more wondering 'what if' any more. Probably saved me money and grief in the long run.


I was gassing for a semi-hollow or hollow-body for a while. That is until I found my Duesenberg Starplayer TV out west. Now I'm pretty darn happy.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

sillyak said:


> A case could easily be made that Trad would be the foundation. Or maybe a Classic... and then someone would say Studio.


Well, I know purists would beg to differ but I like the coil splits on this one. They sound good and not too much of a drop in volume either.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Budda said:


> My point is simply that there was still music being made, on some level.


I am always Listening/making music of some sort.

Right now I've got that Bobby McFerrin thing stuck in my head


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Delores Streisand said:


> If it doesn’t say “Gibson” on the headstock, it’s not a real Les Paul. It might be a Les Paul style. But it’s not a Les Paul.


There was a time when an SG said it was a Les Paul ................................................................


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

allthumbs56 said:


> There was a time when an SG said it was a Les Paul ................................................................


So did these, but they all said “Gibson” on the headstock. And if Gibson said they were, then they were.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Delores Streisand said:


> So did these, but they all said “Gibson” on the headstock. And if Gibson said they were, then they were.


That looks like and orthopaedic device ... lol


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Wardo said:


> That looks like and orthopaedic device ... lol


They sure sounded good on record though.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Delores Streisand said:


> So did these, but they all said “Gibson” on the headstock. And if Gibson said they were, then they were.


Kinda my point


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

sillyak said:


> A case could easily be made that Trad would be the foundation. Or maybe a Classic... and then someone would say Studio.


Studio


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Glad you got the Epi. In my opinion, it’s a real Les Paul, it’s just not a Gibson Les Paul. I’ve played these in stores many times and I think they’re excellent for what they are, same way I love my Squier Classic Vibe Telecaster even though I know it’s not a Fender Tele. It’s shaped like one and plays like one. 
I finally got a Gibson “LPJ” Les Paul this summer, in a weird trade, but had I not gotten that one I was aiming to get an Epiphone and put Gibson burstbuckers into it. In the end I got the LPJ, and I learned I like having a LP around. A Strat is better to sit with, but a LP still beats sitting down with a big acoustic. I also learned that when I set the amp to be just clean for a Strat, the LP will overdrive it. .


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Ford called this a Mustang. Most of the Mustang guys I know tend to disagree. 











Same with LP's. Even Gibson got a little weird at times. Maybe it was something in the water in the 70s and 80s? Naahh, considering some of the zoot suit and similar stuff in the last decade, I think they're just throwing shit at the wall, seeing what sticks. Trying to hit a moving target that is popular culture.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> Even Gibson got a little weird at times.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Ford called this a Mustang. Most of the Mustang guys I know tend to disagree.
> 
> View attachment 234454
> 
> ...


That doesn't look like a Mustang, doesn't drive like a Mustang but it's better than that crap hatchback monstrosity they had in the 80s. At the least my Epiphone looks like a Les Paul, has similar hardware and plays like a Les Paul.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> Glad you got the Epi. In my opinion, it’s a real Les Paul, it’s just not a Gibson Les Paul. I’ve played these in stores many times and I think they’re excellent for what they are, same way I love my Squier Classic Vibe Telecaster even though I know it’s not a Fender Tele. It’s shaped like one and plays like one.
> I finally got a Gibson “LPJ” Les Paul this summer, in a weird trade, but had I not gotten that one I was aiming to get an Epiphone and put Gibson burstbuckers into it. In the end I got the LPJ, and I learned I like having a LP around. A Strat is better to sit with, but a LP still beats sitting down with a big acoustic. I also learned that when I set the amp to be just clean for a Strat, the LP will overdrive it. .


I was lucky in that this model comes with the Gibson Burstbuckers. You're right about overdriving the amp. The LP gives it that fatter, distorted sound that works for so much early rock and prog rock. But, the Strats just feel so good in the hand.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

zontar said:


> With a Les Paul, or Les Paul style guitar, my general rule of thumb would be--if the finish is natural or sunburst or anything where you can see some woodgrain--no pickguard.
> Solid colour?
> Pick guard--but I might be picky on the colour.
> 
> Of course I would be open to exceptions as well.


My big exception for the pickguard removal attempt and then putting it back on was purely aesthetic I'll happily admit. Can't remove the old yellow aged and tobacco soaked smokiness from that one. It's part of the package. And the finish under the pickguard looks too new compared to the rest of the body, which was a bit off putting as well.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Ford called this a Mustang. Most of the Mustang guys I know tend to disagree.
> 
> View attachment 234454
> 
> ...


When I started dating my first ex-wife she was driving one of these. That should have been a sign right then and there.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

1SweetRide said:


> I was lucky in that this model comes with the Gibson Burstbuckers. You're right about overdriving the amp. The LP gives it that fatter, distorted sound that works for so much early rock and prog rock. But, the Strats just feel so good in the hand.


That's just a humbucker vs. a single coil. HB usually has more output.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> I've always loved the look. I pick them up every time I'm at L&M but they never feel right to me. I think it's the weight and the short scale. I'm willing to dive in with a less expensive Epiphone version but just not sure if it will grow on me. I currently have 4 Strats, 3 S Series Ibanez's and a Duesenberg. I'll trade or sell a guitar to make room.
> 
> Has anyone been a "Strat" style 25.5" scale person and yet loved the Les Paul too?



Well I'm not a Strat guy but my electrics are an R8, a 335, and a Tele and I can go back and forth between them without even thinking about it.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

BSTheTech said:


> That's just a humbucker vs. a single coil. HB has usually has more output.


They aren't the same, tonally. Probably due to the differences in winding, magnets and output. I have four Strats, three with HBs. The LP is quite different sounding.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> They aren't the same, tonally. Probably due to the differences in winding, magnets and output. I have four Strats, three with HBs. The LP is quite different sounding.


But the gist that "BS" is getting at is correct - HB's overdrive things a lot faster than singles.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> But the gist that "BS" is getting at is correct - HB's overdrive things a lot faster than singles.


Agreed


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamstrung doesn’t


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

(need one that is)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nudge, nudge, wink, wink.

Because like, he just got a really cool one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

And yes, it’s real, and it’s spectacular.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Milkman said:


> And yes, it’s real, and it’s spectacular.



It saddens me that I got that reference, I hated that fucking show.


----------



## SuperReverb78 (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm sure there's been lots of opinions already, so I've decided to chime in b/c I'm bored at work. 

I've owned just about every type of guitar there is. Super expensive to super cheap pieces of sh*t. What I've figured out is, I LOVE Strats. Sure, they're a bit boring but they're the perfect guitar for just about everything. 

Having said this, when i started to play 30 years ago, I desperately wanted to be Slash and wanted a Les Paul. Could never afford one as a kid and there was no way my parents were gonna fork over the cash for me. 

One day, I went to my local shop after the loss of a close friend and impulsively bought an LP Classic (must have been the mid-00's). I must have been feeling a little YOLO back then. It was heartbreaking to spend that much money on a guitar but after ~20 years of playing I decided I deserved it.

I hated the neck. 
I hated the frets. 
I HATED HATED the pickups. 
It's heavy. 
It's uncomfortable to play when your sitting down. 
It's uncomfortable to play when your standing up. 

What I will say about the LP is, it makes me play differently than a strat does. Whenever I plug it in, I just want to play *hard*. 

A few years ago, I decided to sand down the neck (hate the poly) and then put in a pair of Alnico II Pros and wow, what a f*cking difference. 

It still just kinda sits there looking pretty but it's much more playable now. The frets still suck donkey nuts though. 

Would I ever buy a new LP again? NEVER. They're overpriced and the quality just isn't there. 

In my humble opinion, new LPs are that guitar everyone wants b/c they just look cool so Gibson just over charges because they know there will always be a parent or a guy that wants to spend a few thousand bucks on a guitar to look cool. 

Case in point - I'll never forget the 13 year old girl sitting next to me playing the $5000 LP Standard while I was trying out my LP at the shop. She was just beginning to learn and was strumming along happily. Her father who was standing over her nicely said to me: "I hope she plays like you one day", which was a very nice thing to say. He then told the sales guy to get it ready to take home. Meanwhile, I was agonizing over my purchase wondering how on earth someone could spend $5k on a beginner guitar. (Lucky girl! lol) 

Anyways, having said all this, you might think this guy is on the "Don't bother with an LP" camp. BUT, you'd be wrong. 

It's probably the 13 year old in me still wanting to be Slash or something. (Despite having moved on long long long ago. lol)


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

TA462 said:


> I agree. If you buy a real one right off the bat your not always going to be thinking you want a real one. Trust me, you will. If I were you I would go to L&M and rent one for a month or two. Its going to cost you between 50 to 200 bucks a month depending on what model you want. That will give you enough time to decide if you really like them or not. Play a few in the store before hand first and then take the one you like home. The worst that could happen is your out a couple hundred bucks. Your going to lose that or more if you try to sell a copy anyways if you decide you don't like it.


Best. Advice. Ever!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2018)

SuperReverb78 said:


> Lucky girl! lol


And you didn't run after them screaming 'Hey mister! Do you want to adopt a son to teach her?'.


----------



## SuperReverb78 (Apr 19, 2017)

In actuality, I was cursing up and down in my head at the idiocy but as my wife says: to each their own. 

Besides, maybe she became one heck of a player?

Or maybe they LP is sitting collecting dust waiting for one of us to snatch it up at half price. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Nothing like the sound of vintage sounding Les Paul through an EL34 Marshall, but my hand fights with the heel and the single cut design of the Les Paul. Otherwise, I would say yes.


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

Buy a used '60s LP that's been modded. Make sure nothing was done to the neck.

And get this strap:

https://www.theleatherhead.com/prostrap.htm

It's not perfect, but it's the best strap for a heavy guitar that I've ever used.

I agree about the LP not being a good guitar for sitting, but it's doable. And some people are fine with it.

Bottom line: it was my first electric guitar and I'm very used to it. I can play and enjoy any Strat and still come back to my LP.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SuperReverb78 said:


> Would I ever buy a new LP again? NEVER. They're overpriced and the quality just isn't there.



I've held plenty of LPs that disprove this claim. Come try my R8 then tell me the quality isn't there.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

colchar said:


> I've held plenty of LPs that disprove this claim. Come try my R8 then tell me the quality isn't there.


I'll second that.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

My 02' LP Std will be my second last guitar


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

SuperReverb78 said:


> I'm sure there's been lots of opinions already, so I've decided to chime in b/c I'm bored at work.
> 
> I've owned just about every type of guitar there is. Super expensive to super cheap pieces of sh*t. What I've figured out is, I LOVE Strats. Sure, they're a bit boring but they're the perfect guitar for just about everything.
> 
> ...


Hehheh, cool story. Strats just feel like home to me too. But, I’m very happy with this Epiphone Les Paul. Alnico II pickups, nice frets, I find it comfortable to play standing or sitting. Not sure I’d ever spend what a Gibson demands. Oh, I like poly finishes and a glossy neck


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Unfortunatly i have had 4 of them in the past but cant get into them at all today. Tried my friends last night t practice and just is not my cup of ea. To each his own.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

colchar said:


> It saddens me that I got that reference, I hated that fucking show.


Didn't get the reference so had to look it up. My opinion of the show is the same s yours though.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Too heavy? If this 98lb weakling could step up to a Les Paul and change the world, maybe you could to?










Man up.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Yeah, I don't get the too heavy thing myself. I have a slight build and it's never bothered me at all. Never had a back issue neither.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

For anyone else who has been in the Fender camp for a while and is thinking an Les Paul might be a good idea, I have another suggestion. I've never found the LP terribly comfortable, and it feels like the strings are a million miles away from me when compared to the Fender-style guitars where they feel almost right next to your body.

Then I happened across the Gibson Midtown. It has a totally flat top & back, so to me it feels more Tele-like than a LP when standing up. It's semi-hollow, but is not put together like ES guitars. It is more like a Tele Thinline in construction. It still has the LP composition of mahogany back and neck with a maple top, so the sounds definitely lean towards the LP camp. In addition to that you have better upper-fret access than an LP, generally on the lighter side, Burstbucker pickups, and it's relatively affordable... it adds up to a winner! Definitely worth checking out for anyone who wants LP sounds but doesn't find they feel right.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> Yeah, I don't get the too heavy thing myself. I have a slight build and it's never bothered me at all. Never had a back issue neither.


We like to complain but bass players have it much worse than us, weight wise.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> My big exception for the pickguard removal attempt and then putting it back on was purely aesthetic I'll happily admit. Can't remove the old yellow aged and tobacco soaked smokiness from that one. It's part of the package. And the finish under the pickguard looks too new compared to the rest of the body, which was a bit off putting as well.


Well, yeah--if it has aged I guess.
My black Les Paul didn't have that--and I've seen ones like that without the pick guard where the finish is worn off and I don't like the look
With a natural finish many sunbursts--you don't notice it so much--but that yellowing you mention?
That could change things & be an exception.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

I am obsessed with Gibson products. I blame it on my deprived youth, loving the thing I could only admire from afar. When I was a kid in the seventies, I could only play a Les Paul at the music store. "No belt buckle" said the sales clerk.

My first "real" guitar was a Gibson S-1. Bolt-on neck, answer to a tele; cool guitar. My next guitar was a mid 60's SG custom. I now have a few Gibson guitars. I was song writing with my J-45 just now. I love them.

Having typed all that, I like all guitars equally. I consider it a challenge to squeak a song out of any six string. I have a good Stratocaster and tele. I have a killer Kay jazz box with a good single coil pup that I have giggled with. The hitch is that the other giutar player in my band has a good S and T, and I want to have a different sound. So I am rocking the LP, SG and, 335. nothing wrong with that.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> Too heavy? If this 98lb weakling could step up to a Les Paul...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, my sister in the States tells her kids to “cowboy up”!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> Yeah, I don't get the too heavy thing myself. I have a slight build and it's never bothered me at all. Never had a back issue neither.


I agree. I like a guitar with some weight. Les Pauls have never bothered me because they’re too heavy. In fact, one of the criteria I set when seeking my “one” Les Paul was that it had to be non-weight relieved (non-chambered).

I also don’t really understand the claims that they’re uncomfortable to play standing up. Sitting down, well maybe a little, but standing, a Les Paul is balanced very nicely. The neck rises to my hand. It doesn’t get much more comfortable in my opinion.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I agree. I like a guitar with some weight. Les Pauls have never bothered me because they’re too heavy. In fact, one of the criteria I set when seeking my “one” Les Paul was that it had to be non-weight relieved (non-chambered).
> 
> I also don’t really understand the claims that they’re uncomfortable to play standing up. Sitting down, well maybe a little, but standing, a Les Paul is balanced very nicely. The neck rises to my hand. It doesn’t get much more comfortable in my opinion.


I like feeling that weight too. You just can't jump around as easy. That's what SG's are for


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

zontar said:


> Well, yeah--if it has aged I guess.
> My black Les Paul didn't have that--and I've seen ones like that without the pick guard where the finish is worn off and I don't like the look
> With a natural finish many sunbursts--you don't notice it so much--but that yellowing you mention?
> That could change things & be an exception.


Sorry if I was unclear. It's the yellowing of the guard, not so much the finish of the guitar itself. But underneath the guard is newer looking than out. If I had a burst, I'd think that the no pickguard idea would work prefectly.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> SOrry if I was unclear. It's the yellowing of the guard, not so much the finish of the guitar itself. But underneath the guard is newer looking than out. If I had a burst, I'd think that the no pickguard idea would work prefectly.


Okay--I get it now.
Makes sense


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Fun with Epiphone. Added some better knobs and slightly tacky, non permanent cavity covers and pickguard.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

troyhead said:


> For anyone else who has been in the Fender camp for a while and is thinking an Les Paul might be a good idea, I have another suggestion. I've never found the LP terribly comfortable, and it feels like the strings are a million miles away from me when compared to the Fender-style guitars where they feel almost right next to your body.
> 
> Then I happened across the Gibson Midtown. It has a totally flat top & back, so to me it feels more Tele-like than a LP when standing up. It's semi-hollow, but is not put together like ES guitars. It is more like a Tele Thinline in construction. It still has the LP composition of mahogany back and neck with a maple top, so the sounds definitely lean towards the LP camp. In addition to that you have better upper-fret access than an LP, generally on the lighter side, Burstbucker pickups, and it's relatively affordable... it adds up to a winner! Definitely worth checking out for anyone who wants LP sounds but doesn't find they feel right.


Whoah, GAS triggered


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

Yeah, I'm not a burst fan, but that's nice.


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I agree. I like a guitar with some weight. Les Pauls have never bothered me because they’re too heavy. In fact, one of the criteria I set when seeking my “one” Les Paul was that it had to be non-weight relieved (non-chambered).
> 
> I also don’t really understand the claims that they’re uncomfortable to play standing up. Sitting down, well maybe a little, but standing, a Les Paul is balanced very nicely. The neck rises to my hand. It doesn’t get much more comfortable in my opinion.


I think that post was about how it’s not the best for _sitting_, which is my experience, too. Not terrible but not the best either. Standing, it’s my most comfortable guitar by far in terms of the angle. Like you. So easy to play 

Glad you and others don’t mind the weight. Wasn’t a problem in my teens through 40 but now, after a set, that 10lbs starts to wear on my shoulder. Lasts a while afterwards , too. That strap I mentioned earlier is a serious savior in that area.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

gitapik said:


> I think that post was about how it’s not the best for _sitting_, which is my experience, too. Not terrible but not the best either. Standing, it’s my most comfortable guitar by far in terms of the angle. Like you. So easy to play
> 
> Glad you and others don’t mind the weight. Wasn’t a problem in my teens through 40 but now, after a set, that 10lbs starts to wear on my shoulder. Lasts a while afterwards , too. That strap I mentioned earlier is a serious savior in that area.


I agree that a decent strap helps a lot, and frankly if I was still playing three sets a night six nights a week I might sing a different tune about the weight not being a problem.

But someone did mention Les Pauls also being uncomfortable to play standing up.

“It's uncomfortable to play when your sitting down. 
It's uncomfortable to play when your standing up. ”


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

Milkman said:


> View attachment 235648
> 
> 
> I agree that a decent strap helps a lot, and frankly if I was still playing three sets a night six nights a week I might sing a different tune about the weight not being a problem.
> ...


Missed that one. The sitting down part is something I’ve been hearing for decades. Didn’t stop me, though, lol. 

I guess that poster isn’t too thrilled with LPs...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

gitapik said:


> Missed that one. The sitting down part is something I’ve been hearing for decades. Didn’t stop me, though, lol.
> 
> I guess that poster isn’t too thrilled with LPs...


And that's fine.

I don't find LPs terrible for sitting., but when you stand up that beautiful neck rise balance really comes into play.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

It might depend on how long you've used a LP as far as sitting is involved. I find it comfortable and perfectly natural. But a LP was my sole Axe for over 30 years, so there's that to factor in as well.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I can adapt to most guitars and neck widths without really thinking about it. Although a Flying V is probably a bit of a handfull to play sitting down when sober.

Put a set of telecaster knobs on my 2018 LP Jr. today and, even if that is heresy for which I will burn in Hell, these are way better than the shitknobs that came with it... lol


----------



## Prsman (Feb 13, 2016)

I like ‘em but it took a while to find one that spoke to me. The few i owned previously were too dark and one-dimensional sounding.

It wasnt until i went with this 2016 R0 that it all fell into place. All stock. Weighs in the high 8’s and can get pretty tele’ish sounding (that’s what i prefer).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Prsman said:


> View attachment 235758
> I like ‘em but it took a while to find one that spoke to me. The few i owned previously were too dark and one-dimensional sounding.
> 
> It wasnt until i went with this 2016 R0 that it all feel into place. All stock. Weighs in the high 8’s and can get pretty tele’ish sounding (that’s what i prefer).


Well that’s clear evidence that all guitars with Les Paul on the headstock are NOT created equal.

That’s a beautiful LP.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Wardo said:


> I can adapt to most guitars and neck widths without really thinking about it. Although a Flying V is probably a bit of a handfull to play sitting down when sober.
> 
> Put a set of telecaster knobs on my 2018 LP Jr. today and, even if that is heresy for which I will burn in Hell, these are way better than the shitknobs that came with it... lol


Pic?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Pic?












A lot easier to adjust while playing; hardly even have to think about it.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Wardo said:


> A lot easier to adjust while playing; hardly even have to think about it.


I think it looks fantastic. I hate the stock knobs on most guitars except my Duesenberg.


----------



## Prsman (Feb 13, 2016)

Wardo said:


> A lot easier to adjust while playing; hardly even have to think about it.


Looks great!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Pretty much the only time I sit down is with an acoustic, so comfort standing is what it's all about to me. All of my guitars feel good - in different ways, when I play standing up.








The LP just keeps me from jumping around too much


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Prsman said:


> View attachment 235758
> I like ‘em but it took a while to find one that spoke to me. The few i owned previously were too dark and one-dimensional sounding.
> 
> It wasnt until i went with this 2016 R0 that it all fell into place. All stock. Weighs in the high 8’s and can get pretty tele’ish sounding (that’s what i prefer).



My R8 is a plain top, but the burst is very similar to yours. I prefer '60s style guitars and have been toying with the idea of putting '60s style knobs on mine, so thanks for that picture as it gives me a bit of an idea how mine would look.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> I've always loved the look. I pick them up every time I'm at L&M but they never feel right to me. I think it's the weight and the short scale. ... Has anyone been a "Strat" style 25.5" scale person and yet loved the Les Paul too?


Sheesh, if you want a Les Paul, but prefer something on the lighter side with a 25 1/5" scale, stop all the hand-wringing and just get one of these. Easy.
Gibson.com: Gibson Custom CS Les Paul Long Scale


----------

